# Werte mit java programm in eine Datenbank einlesen



## Don83 (13. Jul 2009)

Hallo community,
ich versuche gerade eine Datenbank mit werten aus verschiedenen Excel files zu füllen.
Habe dafür die exel files in html files umgewandelt und die werte die ich benötige in arrays eingelesen.

Habe auch einen server mit einer mySQL datenbank. 
Jetzt habe ich eine etwas blöde frage. Wie stelle ich denn mit java eine einfache Verbindung zur Datebank her und wie kan ich queries alla *insert* oder *select* ausführen?
Im Endeffekt möchte ich die Werte aus den arrays per insert in die datenbank füllen.

Wäre für Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## frapo (13. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

du brauchst erstmal den Connector/J von mySQL, um dich per Java mit der Datenbank verbinden zu können. Hier findest du ihn: MySQL :: Connector/J 5.1 

Auf der selben Seite findest du übrigens auch Doku und einführende Beispiele zum Thema: MySQL :: MySQL 5.0 Reference Manual :: 20.4 MySQL Connector/J 

Gruß und viel Erfolg
frapo


----------



## Don83 (14. Jul 2009)

Alles klar, vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Don83 (14. Jul 2009)

edit:
sorry Problem behoben


----------



## Don83 (20. Jul 2009)

Hi, 
dürfte ich nochmals eine etwas dümmlichere Frage stellen. 
Normalerweise programmiere ich unter eclipse. Dort ist das Einbinden des connectors in den clathpath ja kein Problem.
Aber wie geht das denn über die Kommandozeile *hust*?
Habe bisher immer von zuhause auf den server Daten übertragen das dauert aber ewig. Möchte jetzt direkt vomserver auf die Datenbank übertragen. Sollte viel schneller gehen.


----------



## frapo (22. Jul 2009)

Dem Compiler muss erst bekannt gemacht, werden wo benötigte Klassen- oder .jar-Dateien liegen, in dem Falle der Connector.

Den Begriff Classpath hast du bereits erwähnt. Hier mal zwei links dazu:
JavaWiki - Classpath
Java Blog Buch : 07.03 Einbinden von externen Klassen - Classpath

Gruß
frapo


----------



## Don83 (22. Jul 2009)

Hi,
danke für die Antwort. 
Ich habe das ganze dann als jar exportiert mit dem Connector im Clathpath und konnts dann auch vom server ausführen.
Die Transaktionszeit ist dann von 30 Stunden auf ~5 Minuten runtergegangen, also der Aufwand hat sich gelohnt :applaus:.


----------



## frapo (22. Jul 2009)

Don83 hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> Die Transaktionszeit ist dann von 30 Stunden auf ~5 Minuten runtergegangen, also der Aufwand hat sich gelohnt :applaus:.



Tja.. das liebe Netzwerk. Es ist und bleibt der leidige Flaschenhals.

Ach ja, meinen Glückwunsch zum gelösten Problem.

gruß
frapo


----------

